# Interchangeable gullets?



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry just noticed there was need for a correction! The saddle has been CHANGED from CAIR to wool flocking. It currently has the Wintec changeable gullet plates in it. 

Mainly I'm curious because buying a Paris, Thoroughgood, etc saddle that's a 19in is a bit out of the question budget wise and will be for a couple of years. The saddle would mainly be a schooling saddle that once I got my new one would be retired and/or used as a lesson saddle. So it would see some use but not anything extremely strenuous.


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a wintec GP interchangeable gullet. Works well and it's comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Various saddles makes have a changeable gullet. It is important to remove one and check it for straightness with the edge of a steel or wood ruler. One maker's, maybe more, has a slight inward curve from top to bottom and this can affect comfort for the horse. These "wings" need to be straight.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Have you all ever had any that bent due to use? That's one of my main concerns. I don't want to have to replace a gullet every five minuets because it's bent or broken. I understand that after some use it might need replaced but please tell me generally that's after a set amount of years :lol:


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

The gullets are thick metal. Iv never heard of them bending?

I personally believe that there are a lot of myths that go around. When you think of the size of bates/wintec and that their saddles are not "cheap" it would seem strange that they would invest in sub par products. Just my opinion any way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I appreciate it! I have a wintec western saddle and it's the most durable saddle I've owned to date! I am in an (old fashioned I guess) area where people mainly have the mentality of 'changing trees is cheap quality' so there's not much information or people that have them who I can go to. And since I've never even seen one lol some of my questions may be a tad stupid.


----------



## HunterEq95 (Jun 26, 2015)

I've heard that interchangeable gullet systems don't actually work because they only change the fit of the front of the saddle and not the back. I've never had one though, so I'm not 100% sure about it.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Incitatus32 said:


> Have you all ever had any that bent due to use? That's one of my main concerns.


I have never heard of this happening and have several friends who love their various wintec models.. and distance riders are not kind to their tack. The only one I have ever heard of breaking was run over by a truck.. so hardly the fault of the saddle! :wink:


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have the Collegiate Senior Event Saddle with Interchangeable gullets and I would be lost without it. My horse changes shape frequently, and if I didn't have the option to change the gullet, then I would need 2 or 3 saddles just for him throughout the year. So far I have used this saddle on 5 separate horses, ranging from a purebred Arabian with the stereotypical withers to a wide, flat backed Paint. I constantly recommend this saddle because of it's versatility. Previously I had a FlexRider All Purpose saddle that was also interchangeable. The quality was not quite up to par with my Collegiate, but still, the versatility was amazing for the "cheap" option of interchangeable gullets.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

The interchangeable gullets only change the angle/flare of the tree-points. The rest of the tree-shape may change to some slight degree. In the case of Wintec, the wider plate you insert, the more rocker the tree gets. In the case of Thorowgood/Kent&Masters, this effect is minimal.

Interchangable gullet does not mean that the saddle will fit all horses. The tree shape and panel shape still needs to fit your horse right. The gullet plates simply let you adapt to your horse as he/she muscles up, matures, etc.

You saddle needs to fit front-to-back (rocker) and your horse may be flat-backed or have a round back - the panels need to match the shape. If you find a saddle with interchangable gullets that fits your horse's back shape, then they are wonderful! If the saddle has no rocker and your horse is swaybacked, it's still a horrible fit. If the saddle has gusseted panels, designed for a flat back, and your horse is nicely rounded, you're SOL. If the saddle has an A-tree (I think all interchangable gullet saddles are A-tree) and your horse needs a hoop-tree, it still won't fit, no matter which plate you cram in there.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

I'll just add my experience, for what its worth. 

I struggled with saddle fit for over a year with my mare. My trainer recommended I tried a wintec, since my mare is still changing shape and has very large/wide shoulders. I was hesitant, but gave it a try. Hey I had tried everything else.

I bought the AP 500 and ordered the wide and extra wide gullets. It is the only saddle that my horse moves comfortably in! I couldn't be happier. No its not the prettiest, But SHE is comfortable. 

When she is done filling out for the most part I will probably buy something of higher quality. But I love my interchangeable gullet and so does my horse. 

You still do need to make sure the rest of the saddle fits the horse as well, like others have said. example: channel width, rock, panel shape.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I liked the interchangeable gullets. I had the Bates Caprilli CC & AP saddles. The CC had more rock and fit Mia well - except the channel was too narrow. The AP was too flat for a good fit. It was OK, in the sense she didn't get upset over it, but it bridged some. The channel was wider, and that part fit better. I was very happy with the leather quality on both. I ride exclusively in blue jeans, and neither one ever showed any significant wear to the leather.

I came to strongly dislike the CAIR panels. They are "filled" at sea level. At 4000 MSL, they felt bouncy. I won't buy another saddle with CAIR, so a wool flocked one would be a big plus to me.

The interchangeable gullets don't mean the saddle will fit every horse, but they are good for getting an adequate fit on most horses and improving the front end fit on a horse who changes shape a little, or between two horses with similar backs but some difference in shape.

I would like to try Bandit in an English saddle. If I do, I'd prefer the ability to change gullets. I certainly trust them to be strong enough.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

If you need a large seat size, stay away from Thorowgood. They tend to run small. Bates/Wintec on the other hand runs about half an inch big. So a 19 will fit more like a 19.5. I ride in an 18 because I need more of an 18.5 myself. Another brand to look at might be Duett. They go up to a 20 inch seat size, and have a wide range of tree sizes. My huntseat saddle is a Duett and I love it.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you all! Yes QHDragon I've noticed that Bates seems to have the size I need (I need a 19") I'll have to check out Duett!!


----------



## HunterEq95 (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm not a fan of either the interchangeable gullet system or the CAIR panels. I've heard the CAIR panels can have problems in changing altitudes (don't know how true that is though), and they just don't really compare to traditional wool flocked panels. The interchangeable gullet system only changes the fit of the front of the saddle and not the back, so if you want to change the fit you still have an ill-fitting saddle.
If they really could fit anything like what people say they do, I would think they would run for more than approximately $500-$1000. But that is just me.


----------

